# Hand Grinder Help & Recommendations



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

So I'm getting less exercise than usual due to our new baby, so the obvious solution is to buy a hand grinder!

Thoughts / considerations are:

· I want this to be small enough to fit into a drawer when not in use

· I will use occasionally for a 6-cup French press at home

· I will occasionally use for my effort at Turkish at home

· I want to throw in a suitcase for holidays to use with aeropress

· I want good quality burrs for the money

I have researched and discounted the below options:

· MBK Feld 2 - £140 - this is the grinder I want, but can't bring myself to buy new when MBK have such bad customer service.

· Hario Skerton / Slim - £30 - plastic burrs so no

· Porlex - £55 - plastic burrs so no

· Helor 101 -$260 + import / shipping - great reviews but an expensive toy once import duty and postage is paid.

This has left me with the following options:

· Comandante M3 - £190 - good reviews but some forum comments that not worth the money

· Orphan Espresso Lido - £180 - seems a bit large to throw in a drawer and less portable? Understand a very good quality grinder though.

· Zassenhaus turkish grinder - £80 - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zassenhaus-Havanna-Coffee-Grinder-Brass/dp/B0013SRP2O/ref=sr_1_10?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1522840394&sr=1-10&keywords=zassenhaus - receives positive reviews on other forums, and has metal burrs. Apparently can grind turkish properly.

Does anybody have any experience or recommendations they can offer on the above, please?

I'm most tempted by the Zassenhaus (due to combination of price and use ability for Turkish) but probably the Lido is the one to go for and accept not as portable as I would like?

Alternately, is anybody planning to sell a used hand grinder that could suit?

Thanks!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Just to note that none of the grinders you mention have plastic burrs, Hario, Porlex & Rhino are ceramic.

Reviews I have read of the Zassenhaus all mention gaps around the burr that let chunks of coffee through.

You don't need super fine grinds for Turkish, some Turkish had mills like ACAR don't grind superfine, more like fine drip.

No experience of the Commandante (recent grind tests suggest it works normally though) but the Lido E/ET would be best if you want fine grinds, also goes coarser for drip too. Tall, but nice & light, so how big is your drawer?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Just to note that none of the grinders you mention have plastic burrs, Hario, Porlex & Rhino are ceramic.
> 
> Reviews I have read of the Zassenhaus all mention gaps around the burr that let chunks of coffee through.
> 
> ...


Good point - one set of drawers is 135cm wide, so I guess even the Lido should fit!!

Thanks for the comments on the burr sets, which is interesting, so maybe I should reconsider some of my discounted options?

Sorry - all new to me - I know where I am with the electric grinders and had always previously discounted manual but they intrigue me. I am happy to spend the extra money on the lido if we know that the grind improvement is noticeable over the others.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Don't know your budget but have you looked at kinu m47?

As my wanted thread on here i was focused on two grinders comandante mk3 or feld2. Then there was a chance of getting rosco mini here on forum but the price was a tad higher than i would like to pay for hand grinder. Then i spotted a second hand like new kinu m38 with a good price so i got that instead. Well, before i made the purchase i read a lot about kinu grinders, translated everything from Romanian and German forums and i haven't come across a single negative review. @Stanic said they are great as well. They dont produce M38 anymore, only m47 and m68. Even though m68 is great it is very bulky and pricey. You definitely don't want to put it in your hand luggage when travelling or so







Some.even favouring M47 over M68 on coarse grinding. M47 is 299€ on their page but could be found second hand maybe?

I should receive mine tomorrow hopefully and i will share my thoughts about it in a new topic.

Ps. There is another rosco mini on sale on ebay at the moment, since a while actually, i think worth a cheeky offer.

Just checked kinu m47 brand new comes to £285 including shipping and tax to UK


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

rob177palmer said:


> Good point - one set of drawers is 135cm wide, so I guess even the Lido should fit!!
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the burr sets, which is interesting, so maybe I should reconsider some of my discounted options?
> 
> Sorry - all new to me - I know where I am with the electric grinders and had always previously discounted manual but they intrigue me. I am happy to spend the extra money on the lido if we know that the grind improvement is noticeable over the others.


If you are grinding for a large French press (or any other large brew) I would skip the ceramic burrs as they are slow to grind.

I didn't say the Lido had an improved grind over the others (in terms of quality), it's likely on par with the other grinders with bearing support of the shaft like Commandante & MBK (wobbly ceramics can still make a great cup, even if the grind distribution is measurably wider). The Lido E & ET have a finer adjustment pitch, so easier to dial in for fine grinds like Turkish & Espresso.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I've got a Rhinowares hand grinder with Aeropress adapter that I never use. It fits inside of the Aeropress so takes up no room when traveling.

I bought it for traveling but never use it, we just grind coffee to take with us before we go away. Not ideal, but that's the system that has evolved.

Hardly used, £25 delivered if you are interested.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Inspector said:


> Don't know your budget but have you looked at kinu m47?
> 
> As my wanted thread on here i was focused on two grinders comandante mk3 or feld2. Then there was a chance of getting rosco mini here on forum but the price was a tad higher than i would like to pay for hand grinder. Then i spotted a second hand like new kinu m38 with a good price so i got that instead. Well, before i made the purchase i read a lot about kinu grinders, translated everything from Romanian and German forums and i haven't come across a single negative review. @Stanic said they are great as well. They dont produce M38 anymore, only m47 and m68. Even though m68 is great it is very bulky and pricey. You definitely don't want to put it in your hand luggage when travelling or so
> 
> ...


Did you buy [email protected]? That looked a lovey machine but not portable!

The Kinu looks lovely and forgot I had looked at that. Looking through old posts, @the_partisan has an M47 - are you still happy with this compared to the feld?

It comes down to the usual coffee related problem - the Rhinowares is perfectly adequate (and thank you @Norvin - I am tempted so will come back to you on your kind offer), the MBK is a sensible price, but poor choice, and before you know if you are looking at a grinder costing 10x the price you really need to spend.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Norvin said:


> I've got a Rhinowares hand grinder with Aeropress adapter that I never use. It fits inside of the Aeropress so takes up no room when traveling.
> 
> I bought it for traveling but never use it, we just grind coffee to take with us before we go away. Not ideal, but that's the system that has evolved.
> 
> Hardly used, £25 delivered if you are interested.


Ps - surely you could have whittled a nice aluminium adapter between the rhinowares and the aeropress??


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

M47 is a very good grinder, I think it shines more for espresso than drip. For drip the grind quality is similar to Feldgrind (version 1), but I would say the build quality is superior. It certainly grinds fine enough for Turkish though it can require some strength. Also works very well for espresso from my limited experience. I don't really think any hand grinder of similar size beats it at the moment.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

the_partisan said:


> M47 is a very good grinder, I think it shines more for espresso than drip. For drip the grind quality is similar to Feldgrind (version 1), but I would say the build quality is superior. It certainly grinds fine enough for Turkish though it can require some strength. Also works very well for espresso from my limited experience. I don't really think any hand grinder of similar size beats it at the moment.


And let's face it - it looks amazing.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

No, got mine (m38) from ebay.

And here is the link for the rosco mini i was talking about

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F123024574851


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry - forgot to mention the eBay grinder again.

It's a good price compared to new, but think I'd prefer a new Lido for that price, and then you start thinking that "only" another £100 buys the M47.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Fair enough. I was thinking to offer him/her £125 +pp then i got the m38


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Inspector said:


> Fair enough. I was thinking to offer him/her £125 +pp then i got the m38


Indeed would be cheeky but I was thinking he'd realistically be around £150 but who knows!!

It's a bit bashed but maybe worth looking at again and reading around.

Maybe that would be a better option than the Lido for the money, so:

Cheap = chat to Norvin

Middle = eBay

Expensive = M47


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

The Lido would be a decent buy.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Jony said:


> The Lido would be a decent buy.


Being entirely subjective, I just dislike how the Lido looks, ever since coffeechap was selling one at the end of last year.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

How about the Bravo Mini?

About £300 delivered (before tax) (you have to email the maker), from Brazil, but you would get the Kudos of being the first one on the forum to have one, and honestly - what more could you want ^_^

Only info on them is on Kaffe Netz and a Brazillian forum, but they look like sexy pieces of kit from the pictures - plus he does a table top mount for the hand grinder so you can use it as you main one.

(This is not a completely serious reply, as I imagine it is not really 'mini' enough for you - they are chunky hand grinders)

https://www.instagram.com/gilberto939/








.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Being entirely subjective, I just dislike how the Lido looks, ever since coffeechap was selling one at the end of last year.


The only reason why I didn't buy it it was weight that's all 1.6. so for hand luggage it's a no.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Dylan said:


> How about the Bravo Mini?
> 
> About £300 delivered (before tax) (you have to email the maker), from Brazil, but you would get the Kudos of being the first one on the forum to have one, and honestly - what more could you want ^_^
> 
> ...


Haha - love it! Never seen those before!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Jony said:


> The only reason why I didn't buy it it was weight that's all 1.6. so for hand luggage it's a no.


I think the E is 1 kg, but still it's a lot of weight for hand luggage.

My argument goes right out the window with the M47 tho as I think that also at least 1 kg, but at least it is pretty!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Helor 101?


----------



## SamUK (Apr 18, 2016)

(sorry for the slight hijack...)

I'm currently using a Hario Mini for Aeropress duties. What benefit would I see from something like a Feld? A more consistently sized grind?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jony said:


> Helor 101?


Does anyone here have a Helor 101? The company makes quite a few claims - the most precise hand coffee grinder ever, being one of them.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm surprised you don't.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah I just wasn't taken by the Helor at the price.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MBK it is then.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

M38 800grms

M47 1250grms


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Jony said:


> MBK it is then.


How do you "dislike" a post??









I'd buy secondhand but you can't support a company with such a poor track record of customer service.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

But they work simple.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Does anyone here have a Helor 101? The company makes quite a few claims - the most precise hand coffee grinder ever, being one of them.


I'm always surprised if a company genuinely has "the most precise" grinder that they don't qualify this with some test results demonstrating particle size distribution. Surely that would quickly and easily prove such a claim?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

SamUK said:


> (sorry for the slight hijack...)
> 
> I'm currently using a Hario Mini for Aeropress duties. What benefit would I see from something like a Feld? A more consistently sized grind?


Essentially yes.

If a range of particle sizes then the extraction from each with vary markedly from small particles compared to large. This means some particles over extracted and some under extracted so a mixed flavour at best and a bad flavour at worst.

That's the theory as I understand it, and it is very evident in espresso brewing, but I can also understand if a long steeping process in, eg, French press might have similar results

The usual rule in coffee seems to be more money spent=better coffee!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Jony said:


> But they work simple.


But if I go to their shop and buy a grinder tonight, there is no knowing when or if it will arrive. It doesn't work if I never receive the bloody thing


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

rob177palmer said:


> Essentially yes.
> 
> If a range of particle sizes then the extraction from each with vary markedly from small particles compared to large. This means some particles over extracted and some under extracted so a mixed flavour at best and a bad flavour at worst.
> 
> ...


I think it is much less important for brewing coffee, and the coarser the brew method the less important the quality of the grinder. This is mostly info gleaned from posts by @MWJB mind as I never really put an enormous amount of effort into improving my brewed coffee, but I do like to buy the toys.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

ok buy UK order tonight, here for Friday. You can choose,haha


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jony said:


> ok buy UK order tonight, here for Friday. You can choose,haha


Are you taking about Knock grinders? If so then your delivery comes whenever they feel like it. Can be months. Doesn't matter what the website says.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Jony said:


> ok buy UK order tonight, here for Friday. You can choose,haha


Seriously? From what I read it might be here on "a" Friday night, but no way this Friday night!

Sad that he UK designed product is not buyable due to how they sell it.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I meant the Lido haha.

I do agree.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

If you choose MBK, Feld2 is out of stock anyway. So this might be your best bet.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F202275187657

Plus, you live in Bristol as well so maybe collection and pay even less??


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Inspector said:


> If you choose MBK, Feld2 is out of stock anyway. So this might be your best bet.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F202275187657
> 
> Plus, you live in Bristol as well so maybe collection and pay even less??


That would be perfect to take away with your aeropress too.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dylan said:


> I think it is much less important for brewing coffee, and the coarser the brew method the less important the quality of the grinder. This is mostly info gleaned from posts by @MWJB mind as I never really put an enormous amount of effort into improving my brewed coffee, but I do like to buy the toys.


I don't have any evidence that grind quality is any worse for drip brewed (big drip brews will use the coarsest useable grind) generally, compared to espresso. That info may be out there & I'd welcome anything tangible. but brewed grinds are easy to sift, espresso isn't. Espresso has to be finer than a lot of brewed coffee grinds, some grinders used for brewed won't go fine enough & some will go fine enough but the distribution is uneven enough to let too much silt through into the cup. Most of the hand grinders we talk about being used for brewed have steel burrs that came out of espresso grinders.

A poor distribution for coarser grinds will still be a problem (silt in the cup, low extraction overall, over-extracted outer layers of larger particles).

@SamUK yes the grind size would be measurably tighter with a grinder running the shaft in bearings (Feld/Lido/Commandante/Kinu) than the Hario, but I doubt you'd taste a night & day difference in the cup until you spent a lot more money. Immersions are more about getting the overall grind size fine enough to hit your desired extraction...too many fine particles in the AP could lead to bittering flavours if they get into the cup, too many large will lead to low extractions/longer brew times. If you are not enjoying your AP brews it is most likely that you have the wrong grind setting...or cranking the mini for whole minutes is taking the shine off the process. Buy a Feld because it is more practical & faster to grind.

With brewed, you're not limited to a short brew time (20-50s), little amounts of brew water, or a pump with a fixed profile - you can play with brew time, you can add all the water in one go, or in pulses to change extraction. Gravity is pretty much the same wherever you are, so no need to calibrate pumps/pressure.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for the info on the brewed MWJB - I was guessing that it might be similar to the reasoning on espresso - certainly helps the argument for a cheaper hand grinder if that's not the case!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Commandante is an ace grinder and they're likely to be on a discount at the London Coffee Festival, if you can get there (it's where I got mine last year). Some of the reviews of earlier versions weren't too good but the Commandante people took notice of the feedback and improved it.


----------



## dinurm (Jun 14, 2016)

Just curious.. you want to travel with the grinder but at MBK you've looked only at feld 2 which has a fixed handle but didn't consider the airgrind, which at 100 EUR seems like a good portable choice with metal burrs and mostly positive reviews. I've just ordered it because I want to replace my lido e which is truly hard to carry around so I cannot give a review yet, but reading this post made me think again about my choice...


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

So there have been a few developments in the background since last night.

Essentially @Inspector has hit gold dust.

The eBay Aergrind seems the short term solution for me. I'm meeting the guy tomorrow to buy. He has a stockpile of black ones but won't sell beneath the eBay price. Not idea but immediate gratification vs MBK mystery delivery timescales.

The Aergrind looks a superb travel option. I wanted the Feld 2 due to bigger bean capacity and I just honk the Aergrind looks too small to be true.

That said, £80 for a bearing supporting high quality grinder seems an excellent solution, especially after MWJB's assurances that drip and filter have a higher tolerance to grind consistency - i was incorrectly applying my espresso approach of buying the best I could afford.

I am hopeful this will be a good buy, offer a few years use and evaluation before I "have to" upgrade to the Kinu, which has very much taken my fancy.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm glad it worked out for you.

£81 for the black aergrind with next day collection is a good deal imo







I wonder why he does not lower the price tho as he wont be paying any sort of fees from the sale. Oh well...

Enjoy your new grinder.


----------



## SamUK (Apr 18, 2016)

MWJB said:


> If you are not enjoying your AP brews it is most likely that you have the wrong grind setting...or cranking the mini for whole minutes is taking the shine off the process. Buy a Feld because it is more practical & faster to grind.


I've comeback to brewed coffee recently (the Aeropress and the Clever Dripper were our first forays into coffee) as I have the occasional need to make a nice cup without waiting 30 mins for the espresso machine to warm up.

No major complaints against the coffee made, so far there are too many other variables in play. I don't mind the time as I'm only grinding for myself, but I really don't like the juddery action. Is that improved by a Feld/Lido/etc? I do find that I enjoy the ritual of coffee making, there is a certain mindfulness about it, so the biggest complaint about Hario is that it messes with my flow.

(Also, not being able to visually see your grind setting is a pain.)

As yet I've never thought I don't want to make a coffee because I'd have to grind the beans...


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Inspector said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you.
> 
> £81 for the black aergrind with next day collection is a good deal imo
> 
> ...


Yeah - I expected better but caved as decided I wanted it as a birthday present to myself for this weekend!

As I said at the start - the MBK was what I wanted to buy if I could avoid the MBK-factor!

Looking forward to trying it this weekend.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

SamUK said:


> I've comeback to brewed coffee recently (the Aeropress and the Clever Dripper were our first forays into coffee) as I have the occasional need to make a nice cup without waiting 30 mins for the espresso machine to warm up.
> 
> No major complaints against the coffee made, so far there are too many other variables in play. I don't mind the time as I'm only grinding for myself, but I really don't like the juddery action. Is that improved by a Feld/Lido/etc? I do find that I enjoy the ritual of coffee making, there is a certain mindfulness about it, so the biggest complaint about Hario is that it messes with my flow.
> 
> ...


My Feldgrind has the smoothest action of any of the hand grinders I have tried, any one of them can stick/jam when grinding fine, but grinding with the Feld is the most pleasurable. You may find the Hario will settle down with some use, if not, the feel of the Feld is a big plus to me, even considering the price difference.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

SamUK said:


> ....
> 
> but I really don't like the juddery action. Is that improved by a Feld/Lido/etc? I do find that I enjoy the ritual of coffee making, there is a certain mindfulness about it, so the biggest complaint about Hario is that it messes with my flow.
> 
> ...


I would say that a Hario or other ceramic burr grinder would be less "juddery" than a MBK/Lido grinder. Reason being the steel burrs bite more aggressively, with the result they are much quicker. The harder the bean, which might translate to lighter the roast (in a lot of cases) the more judder / stalling you will experience. It is not a blocker, but it can be frustrating.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

MWJB said:


> My Feldgrind has the smoothest action of any of the hand grinders I have tried, any one of them can stick/jam when grinding fine, but grinding with the Feld is the most pleasurable. You may find the Hario will settle down with some use, if not, the feel of the Feld is a big plus to me, even considering the price difference.


I agree about the pleasure of using the Feldgrind, but is is not the case that that the positive feel is about the speed it delivers. This morning, I was stalling on a Burundi coffee I got from Jeebsy the other week, somehow I can't imagine that happening in the Porlex I used to use, but it might have taken me 2-300% longer. Interestingly the stall on this bean hasn't happened previously, not quite sure why that would be, other than the beans aging or maybe different ambient temp / humidity. I guess if you build a rapid cadence, stalling/resistance might not be as noticeable?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Syenitic said:


> I would say that a Hario or other ceramic burr grinder would be less "juddery" than a MBK/Lido grinder. Reason being the steel burrs bite more aggressively, with the result they are much quicker. The harder the bean, which might translate to lighter the roast (in a lot of cases) the more judder / stalling you will experience. It is not a blocker, but it can be frustrating.


Depends on the burr & overall design, I've got 3 Lidos (different burrs in each) & a Feldgrind & they all feel different with different resistance.


----------



## SamUK (Apr 18, 2016)

MWJB said:


> My Feldgrind has the smoothest action of any of the hand grinders I have tried, any one of them can stick/jam when grinding fine, but grinding with the Feld is the most pleasurable. You may find the Hario will settle down with some use, if not, the feel of the Feld is a big plus to me, even considering the price difference.


The Hario had a decent amount of coffee going through it before we switched to an electric grinder (Vario) and espresso. It had been largely unused for about 4 years though.

Nice to know that the Feldgrind is good, I do have a pair of MBK tampers from years back, the quality is there, although I understand the communication is somewhat lacking these days.



Syenitic said:


> I would say that a Hario or other ceramic burr grinder would be less "juddery" than a MBK/Lido grinder. Reason being the steel burrs bite more aggressively, with the result they are much quicker. The harder the bean, which might translate to lighter the roast (in a lot of cases) the more judder / stalling you will experience. It is not a blocker, but it can be frustrating.


But the longer handle on the Feld would make things easier, how much so...? I'd need to get my calculator and dust down parts of my brain that I haven't used for 20 years to figure that out! I'm presuming the Hario has a smaller burr too, what would be the impact of that?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

rob177palmer said:


> Thanks for the info on the brewed MWJB - I was guessing that it might be similar to the reasoning on espresso - certainly helps the argument for a cheaper hand grinder if that's not the case!


Personally, I would generally want a 'better quality' grinder for brewed than I would for espresso - in the sense that I'm more likely to taste any problems in the brew which arise from uneven particle sizes. Pourovers and the like are obviously much weaker drinks and as such complexity and layers of flavour are much easier to perceive than they are in espresso so when there are issues they're often more apparent in brewed.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

And here I was revelling in finally finding a niche corner of coffee that is relatively cheap!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

SamUK said:


> .....
> 
> But the longer handle on the Feld would make things easier, how much so...? I'd need to get my calculator and dust down parts of my brain that I haven't used for 20 years to figure that out! I'm presuming the Hario has a smaller burr too, what would be the impact of that?


For sure, but I would say the Feldgrind handle was much the same length as the one on the Porlex I have. Feldgrind quick, Porlex less resistance and slower. The handle on the Hausgrind is longer and demonstrates to me that your suspicion that a longer handle helps is well founded. Don't think a calculator would overrule the practical observation.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

So it turns out that the bloke selling the Aergrind is a lapsed forum member, so still keeping it in the circle!

Grinder is brand new with full retail packaging, and in my hands immediately, rather than in x-months, so very pleased.

As everyone else reports, it feels a very well made bit of kit. I can see that the Kinu etc will feel better quality, with a more positive connection between the handle and the grinder etc, but this is brilliant and so neat! I will see what exciting beans I can run through tomorrow...



















If anyone is seeking an Aergrind with no delay then PM me and I'll put you in touch with him to sort out.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Looks good, Rob- have fun!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> ....I can see that the Kinu etc will feel better quality, with a more positive connection between the handle and the grinder etc,


curious why you would say that?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Syenitic said:


> curious why you would say that?












Just look at how beautifully engineered that connection looks.

By comparison, the Aer just slots on:










This leaves it able to "waggle" vertically. It's not a particularly solid feeling connection. It doubt it affects the functioning in any way, but it influences how you feel about it whilst using it.

All perceptions, obviously!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

To me the Kinu looks perfectly capable of wiggling also, and it makes me wonder what stops it slipping in and out whilst grinding.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Dylan said:


> To me the Kinu looks perfectly capable of wiggling also, and it makes me wonder what stops it slipping in and out whilst grinding.


I'm assuming that's a handle tightening bolt at the top.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> I'm assuming that's a handle tightening bolt at the top.


^ what he said


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

http:// https://kinugrinders.com/assets/site/products/manual/M47%20User%20ManualDownload.pdf


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

...And the multiple numbers above are what?

The Aergrind simply does not need a 'handle tightening bolt' does it?

The downward crank on the grinder handle seems very un-ergonomic to me. Not sure but I would think that would make the overall grind experience more difficult. Happy to be told otherwise if someone has positive experience.

Guessing the parts above, but I think it maybe offers little above your new Aergrind. The exploded diagram looks nice but the same could perhaps be applied to the Lido's and the Knock's of this world.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Syenitic said:


> Happy to be told otherwise if someone has positive experience.
> 
> .


Ditto - just postulating and being wooed by the appearance and my expectations - that's the point of drooling over a well made product you don't yet own.

I've bought the aeropress as it was the right one for me right now. Some unusual Ethiopian beans brought out the freezer to test tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing what the new toy can do.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Syenitic said:


> The downward crank on the grinder handle seems very un-ergonomic to me. Not sure but I would think that would make the overall grind experience more difficult.


This is so that the direction of the forces align with the junction of the handle with the centra shaft - this will help to avoid the vertical wobble that the Aer has.

To my mind it's considerations like that which make the Kinu a premium looking product.

I haven't used it so who knows, it might be shite, but I suspect not.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

rob177palmer said:


> Just look at how beautifully engineered that connection looks.
> 
> By comparison, the Aer just slots on:
> 
> ...


Is it my imagination or does the aer. have an inbuilt bottle opener?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Is it my imagination or does the aer. have an inbuilt bottle opener?


Oh yes it does


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

rob177palmer said:


> Oh yes it does


Looks like the perfect multitool.


----------



## orge (Apr 21, 2018)

Just settled on a feld 2, after pondering the usual suspects (Lido ET, Helor, Kinu M47).

Stock/Availability was a primary consideration atm, so prob would have ordered a Lido ET if I hadn't been able to find it anywhere.

Will see how I get on with manual grinding and may pick up one of the others at a later date!

J


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Is it even in stock?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

It is in stock atm


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Where at the Barn? I checked about 2 hours ago they had none they have 5 now.

@Inspector


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

yea on madebyknock.com they have 5 now in stock.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Good luck with the Feld @orge. I'm really enjoying my Aergrind. Have even used successfully with my lever espresso machine a couple of times when trying a different bean.


----------



## Vladyslav (May 11, 2018)

Hi. One month ago find in youtube Poland company that make manual grinders and tampers.

And I preorder one . They sell it from 1 June .

If somebody interesting check it . Its good quality in my mind .


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Vladyslav said:


> Hi. One month ago find in youtube Poland company that make manual grinders and tampers.
> 
> And I preorder one . They sell it from 1 June .
> 
> If somebody interesting check it . Its good quality in my mind .


In your other posts you say you are a company that makes and sells grinders themselves. It is disingenuous to suggest you ordered one as a customer if these are your own companies grinders.

Its always nice to hear about new companies entering the market, but make sure you are clear where your intentions lie or you will end up having your posts deleted for advertising.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I find it strange that a polish company has a video in russian language


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Stanic said:


> I find it strange that a polish company has a video in russian language


Perhaps a multinational company.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

it also looks a little too similar to Kinu designs?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> it also looks a little too similar to Kinu designs?


agreed


----------

